# Fatboys and pin nocks



## S.ROB (Feb 18, 2009)

Are there any options for putting pin nocks on fatboys?
        S.ROB


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 18, 2009)

S.ROB said:


> Are there any options for putting pin nocks on fatboys?
> S.ROB



The new pin bushings and the nocks that CXL has for their CXL2 SS's will work! Nathan Brooks was using them in Fl. for the ASA ProAM on his CXL2 SS's..


----------



## S.ROB (Feb 18, 2009)

*Pin bushings*

Taylor Co,
   Thanks I'll try to get my hands on some to try.
              S.ROB


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 18, 2009)

My Fatboys have GT nock pins stuck in the Uni Bushing and then a GT pin nock on the pin.  Seem to work fine.


----------



## S.ROB (Feb 18, 2009)

*Pin nocks*

DaddyPaul,
        That was my next question. Thanks S.ROB


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 18, 2009)

You'd think Easton would come up with its own pin nock system for aluminums and fatboys. I guess since they hold the patent for the unibushing they don't want to budge. 

Paul are those GT 22 pin bushings?


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is a photo of Nathan with that pin nock. I didn't know CE had one. 

TC are you sure on the inside dia of the fat boy being the same as the CE SS? I am asking cause I was thinking about fatboys for Buckmaster where you have to shoot Easton arrows.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 18, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Here is a photo of Nathan with that pin nock. I didn't know CE had one.
> 
> TC are you sure on the inside dia of the fat boy being the same as the CE SS? I am asking cause I was thinking about fatboys for Buckmaster where you have to shoot Easton arrows.



I think you would be suprised at how similar the specs are on those 2 arrows...........very similar indeed............

You know, I have had this discussion with Easton before on Pin nocks for the fatboys.  The reason I was given is that there is no demand for pin nocks from fatboy shooters.............which I told Jeff, yeah, but if they did a bunch of us fatboy shooters would not be shoving GT 246 pins in the back of our unibushings!!!!!!!!!!!  Of course it fell on deaf ears.  The new orange Easton bushings can be adapted to be used with pin nocks also.  I have always just done the 246's in the unibushings though.....

CE came out with their own pin nocks last year I believe....

If I am not mistaken Easton has the patent on pin nocks also..........if not I might need to go make a trip to Leon's machinist........or is it Rick McKinney with that patent??????


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 18, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Paul are those GT 22 pin bushings?



Pretty sure they are the .246 nock pins from GT.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 18, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Pretty sure they are the .246 nock pins from GT.



They slide out faster than "Dick's handband w/out glue"!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 18, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> They slide out faster than "Dick's handband w/out glue"!



These fit pretty snug, some of them you can twist the nock off without the nock pin coming out of the unibushing?


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 18, 2009)

OK so ya'll are sliding in the .246 pin down into the unibushing instead of a nock. I would be afraid with only a small edge of the .246 nock touching the unibushing that it could easily be crooked inside the unibushing. I think the full length of the pin bushing against the side wall of the shaft is what allows it to be straight. Oh well thats just me and I have a tendancy to over think everything.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Feb 19, 2009)

try eastons "G" nocks and bushings they work pretty well for dad


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 19, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> OK so ya'll are sliding in the .246 pin down into the unibushing instead of a nock. I would be afraid with only a small edge of the .246 nock touching the unibushing that it could easily be crooked inside the unibushing. I think the full length of the pin bushing against the side wall of the shaft is what allows it to be straight. Oh well thats just me and I have a tendancy to over think everything.



All I can tell you is that all 11 I have spin true on my finger and seem to fly good too?

A bud gave them to me a couple of weeks ago and he already had this system in place, I shot them and saw no reason to switch them out................yet?


----------



## S.ROB (Feb 19, 2009)

*Pin bushings*

Called Lancaster yesterday and the C E pin bushings are on the way, along with a couple dozen of the Easton nocks. 
  should be here in a couple days. thanks for the help
                     S.ROB


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 19, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> These fit pretty snug, some of them you can twist the nock off without the nock pin coming out of the unibushing?


Ok, I stand corrected! I see that now. But the CX's look to be real sweet!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 19, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> OK so ya'll are sliding in the .246 pin down into the unibushing instead of a nock. I would be afraid with only a small edge of the .246 nock touching the unibushing that it could easily be crooked inside the unibushing. I think the full length of the pin bushing against the side wall of the shaft is what allows it to be straight. Oh well thats just me and I have a tendancy to over think everything.



I agree, the full length would be a better option.  Until now that has not been an option though as no one made a pin that was the correct diameter.

Having said that, I have dozens of fatboys laying around with the 246 in the unibushing, and they all spin true.  The big drawback, from what I have seen, is if they get hit you need to replace the pins, or at least re-seat them.  Since there is a small area for contact when they get hit they easily go off-center.  Of course getting them out is a chore, or has been for all of mine.  Typically I have to actually hammer the pins in gently to get them in the bushings in the first place..........gently being the key word there.  They are a very tight fit.......


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 20, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I agree, the full length would be a better option.  Until now that has not been an option though as no one made a pin that was the correct diameter.
> 
> Having said that, I have dozens of fatboys laying around with the 246 in the unibushing, and they all spin true.  The big drawback, from what I have seen, is if they get hit you need to replace the pins, or at least re-seat them.  Since there is a small area for contact when they get hit they easily go off-center.  Of course getting them out is a chore, or has been for all of mine.  Typically I have to actually hammer the pins in gently to get them in the bushings in the first place..........gently being the key word there.  They are a very tight fit.......


That hammering part is what I wouldn't like. Why not just get the CE ones that you know will fit?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 20, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> That hammering part is what I wouldn't like. Why not just get the CE ones that you know will fit?



The CE ones were not available at the time.  And it does not take a big whack of the hammer


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 20, 2009)

reylamb said:


> The CE ones were not available at the time.  And it does not take a big whack of the hammer



I got ya'! I just think since they are now available...Why not get the ones that fit


----------



## S.ROB (Feb 23, 2009)

*Pin nocks*

Well the CE pin nocks arrived fri. let me say they are close to fat boy shaft size but wont go without turning them down some. I left my calipers at work but would guess about .006 thous difference. Used my grain scale and cordless screwdriver, medium grit sand paper and scotchbrite to get 18.5 grs. test fit and hot melt glue . 1-dozen shaft length 26 in,Gold tip nocks and 3'duravane 3-ds. wts from 308.8-308.9 (7) 309.3-309.6 (3) 310.01(2) might have gotten al little heavy with the glue. I have only been able to shoot one of the arrows. good results.
    Thanks for the help
                       S.ROB


----------

